# iPhone App



## Phil-TT (Feb 11, 2011)

Just wondering guys, is there a TT Forum app for the iphone? Or plans for one? I am sure that would be a big hit, but I am completely clueless about the creation etc of them.


----------



## kal225 (May 31, 2010)

You have to get the taptalk app mate and loads of forums are on there

Kal


----------

